# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  نظریه نسبیت انیشتین با یه مثال توضیح میدین ؟

## S.mj Nabavi

سلام
اول از همه باید ببخشید که اینجا تاپیک زدم چون جای دیگه ای پیدا نکردم ( منظورم موضوع بندی تاپیک ها بود )
دوم از همه :Yahoo (4):  شاید خیلیا بگید خوب برو تو گوگل سرچ کن جواب سوالت رو پیدا میکنی
در جواب اون افرادی که این موضوع تو ذهنشون بود باید بگم آره این کار رو کردم و خیلی سایتا رو گشتم اما بازم یه مفهوم درست ازش تو دستم نیومد ... چون خیلی از مطالب بدون یه مثال خوب جا نمیوفته که البته مثال هایی هم بود ولی مثال های خوبی نبود ... شایدم مثالهای خوبی بود ولی من نگرفتم !!!

اگه یه نفر ، ساده در حد یه سوم دبستانی میتونه نسبیت انیشتین روتوضیح بده ممنون میشم

----------


## broslee

> سلام
> اول از همه باید ببخشید که اینجا تاپیک زدم چون جای دیگه ای پیدا نکردم ( منظورم موضوع بندی تاپیک ها بود )
> دوم از همه شاید خیلیا بگید خوب برو تو گوگل سرچ کن جواب سوالت رو پیدا میکنی
> در جواب اون افرادی که این موضوع تو ذهنشون بود باید بگم آره این کار رو کردم و خیلی سایتا رو گشتم اما بازم یه مفهوم درست ازش تو دستم نیومد ... چون خیلی از مطالب بدون یه مثال خوب جا نمیوفته که البته مثال هایی هم بود ولی مثال های خوبی نبود ... شایدم مثالهای خوبی بود ولی من نگرفتم !!!
> 
> اگه یه نفر ، ساده در حد یه سوم دبستانی میتونه نسبیت انیشتین روتوضیح بده ممنون میشم


از خوندن چیزهای مختلف اینا یادم مونده:

زمان نسبی است.یعنی بستگی به مکان داره.
مثلا تو فضا اگه با سرعت خیلی زیاد بری سرعت زمان کمتر میشه.

تبدیل ماده و انرژی به همدیگه هم مال انیتشینه.

----------

